# Photos



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have some photos of WW II sirplanes, There are in a box in my back bedroom 
I have looked at them and for the most part they seem to be in at lest fair shape. so what I'm gothing do is set them up and take photos of them with my A620 camera. if the photos come out I can send the image to anyone that whats one. you can contact me at [email protected]
:thumbsup:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I found the photos and not all of them where of WWII planes. some are of new planes. I have used my A620 to take photos, and will be editing them lisk this one.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

hear is another of of them, if you would like to get more of the, let me know.


----------

